
Show HN: eolsh – a text-based game you play at a command prompt - xnk
https://eolsh.com/
======
xnk
using the browser as your client is an easy way to get playing in seconds, but
if you'd prefer to play on your terminal directly (which is actually how I
intend most people to play), try this:

1) download a client for your OS from this page:

[https://github.com/moul/gotty-client/releases](https://github.com/moul/gotty-
client/releases)

2) type the following on the command line:

$ gotty-client [http://play.eolsh.com:35515](http://play.eolsh.com:35515)

------
xnk
hello everybody out there using bash, zsh, ksh, etc.

i'm doing a new game for command line users. this has been brewing since
january and is starting to get ready. i'd like any feedback on things people
like/dislike, as well as any questions -- comment here or email me.

    
    
      xnk (xnk@eolsh.com)
    

PS. there is no game guide or real tutorial yet, in fact there is very little
of anything resembling a game just yet, but you can play around with the cli
itself.

------
NuSkooler
Is there a port to hit this from a real terminal?

~~~
xnk
actually, all you should have to do is this:

1) download a client for your OS from this page:

[https://github.com/moul/gotty-client/releases](https://github.com/moul/gotty-
client/releases)

2) type the following on the command line:

$ gotty-client [http://play.eolsh.com:35515](http://play.eolsh.com:35515)

